

How to obtain a second passport - cpursley
http://www.sovereignman.com/lifestyle-design/how-to-obtain-a-second-passport-10112/
If there were ever a case for a second passport, the Snowden situation is one. If you have the means and will to obtain a second passport, now is the time.<p>You can get purchase one for $135,000. This is what Derek Sivers did:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=3944339<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sivers.org&#x2F;comfort<p>Or, it&#x27;s likely you are entitled one via ancestry,<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sovereignman.com&#x2F;lifestyle-design&#x2F;how-to-obtain-a-second-passport-10112&#x2F;<p>And there&#x27;s always the old-fashion way through immigration.
======
cpursley
If there were ever a case for a second passport, the Snowden situation is one.
If you have the means to obtain one, now is the time. Doing this is a prudent
move - a lifeline if you will. Not only could it possibly prevent you from
becoming a stateless person and save your life if your government goes rouge,
it opens you up to more opportunity around the world.

You can purchase one for $135,000. This is what Derek Sivers did:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3944339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3944339)

[https://sivers.org/comfort](https://sivers.org/comfort)

Or, it's likely you are entitled one via ancestry,

[http://www.sovereignman.com/lifestyle-design/how-to-
obtain-a...](http://www.sovereignman.com/lifestyle-design/how-to-obtain-a-
second-passport-10112/)

And there's always the old-fashion way through immigration.

